# Master and Small bedroom for rent



## ssandeepkv (Oct 13, 2014)

Tiara Duta Penthouses Fully Furnished Master and Small Bed Room Available for rent.

Tiara Duta Penthouses Condominium Jalan Ampang utama Strategic Location:

Near to public transport and Amenities 
1) Ampang point shopping center-2 mins walk 
2) LRT Station Ampang- 15 mins walk 
3) Bus / Taxi Stop - 2 mins walk 
4) Putri specialist hospital - 5 mins walk 
5) KLCC - 10 mins drive 
6) Bukit Bintang - 10 mins drive

2 MINS WALK TO : 
Giant supermarket, Ampang food courts, McDonald's, Pizza Hot, Starbucks Coffee shop, Secret Recipes Restaurant, KFC Kentucky Fried Chicken, Kenny Rogers Roasters restaurant, Habib Jewelry,Old Town White Cafe and many more.

House Furniture and Facilities : 
Good Quality Bed, Desk, Dressing table with stool,Air- Conditioner, Water heater,Refrigerator, Sofa, Dinning Table , Washing Machine, Kitchen, and Gas cooker, High Speed Internet with WIFI, TV and Maid Service.

Condominium Facilities: 
outdoor swimming pool, cafeteria, Children play ground, food reflexology, laundry facility, mini market, ATM machine, door access card system for the building, 24 hours security guards and security cctv camera and many more.

Monthly Room Rate : 
Master Room - RM900 (King Size Bed,with En-Suite Bathroom ) 
Small Room - RM550 ( Full Furnished with Double Bed )
Car Parking - Rm100 (Shade Car Park)

Important Note : 
a) Rental price are Excluding monthly utility (electric water gas), internet / wifi and maid service charges. 
b) All deposit will be refundable only upon Check out of your last day of the Room Tenancy Agreement.

Payment Terms : 
1 month advanced Rental
RM300 utilities deposit.

Please feel free to call or whatsapp:

Sandeep Verma 
Rooms:	Master and Small Room
Address:	Tiara Duta condominium, Ampang Point
Features:	Fully furnished, Parking, Cleaning services included, Swimming pool, Garden, Lift / Disabled access, Security service
Contact Sandeep 60107731268


----------

